# My Dream Fish



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I wish I had taken a camera with me... I discovered a new aquarium store not far from here. It was _huge_. A hidden gem. Well, not quite a gem since the prices were higher than anywhere I'd been yet. They had more fish, freshwater and saltwater, than I'd ever seen before. They even had a shark tank with large sharks. 

What really impressed me, though, was the giant porcupine puffer fish I found swimming in one of the tanks. This thing was at _least_ a foot and a half long. Maybe even two feet. Like many porcupine puffer fish, it appeared to be smiling. It's giant, protruding eyes followed my fingers as I waved them in front of the glass.

Maybe I have been spending too much time thinking about fish, but not a day has gone by that I haven't thought about it since seeing it last week. 

One day I will have a setup that can house such a creature. My dream fish


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I bet it would be nice to have a fish that big. And i bet it would be a pretty penny for a fish that big also. The most expensive porupine i have seen was 200 bucks, and it wasnt even a foot long.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow that store sound awsome! were are you located? I would love to see that puffer. Do you have a puffer in your saltwater tank? I love the dog-faced.


----------

